# replacement fixture whips



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

My main parts houses don't seem willing or able to order replacement whips from Lithonia.
It is a wooden structure, so I'm not willing to cobble something together.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Buy a new housing, and rob Peter to pay Paul ...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Buy a new housing, and rob Peter to pay Paul ...


That is what I would do.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for the replies.
I just checked the Lithonia website; they no longer sell fixtures with the f-can ballast, so they only have the lamp whip.
I'll have to recheck the existing fixtures for option details, then just replace the entire fixture.
Maybe I'll find a cheaper brand than Lithonia.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Replace it with a LED fixture. They have some. That can either be box mounted or retrofit into older cans. Use 1 to fix this mess with a JB and others as retrofits so they all match. Makes a nice upsell and less heat!


----------

